# Pay As You Go Mobile broadband - short term?



## RMCF (2 Dec 2010)

I have recently had to cancel my wireless internet that I was receiving due to the poor service the company was offering, with a lot of downtime.

I now have no internet and would like to get some as an emergency, and was wondering if its possible to get one of those mobile broadband dongles ferom the likes of O2 or whoever on a pay as you go basis, and with immediate startup?

I don't want to have to sign myself into any long term deal as I will be moving house very shortly and don't want to end up with a dongle that won't pick up a signal at my new address.

Anyone recommend a service that might fit my requirements?


----------



## ripsaw (3 Dec 2010)

- very difficult to recommend a mobile broadband provider as it's really dependent on where you plan to use it- Coverage and how many people are using that particular sector can make a massive difference to speeds - might be best to ask a neighbor )
Dunno if O2 are doing the try before you buy thing anymore- but that might be a good option. Pricing for many of them doesn't vary wildly


----------



## RMCF (3 Dec 2010)

ripsaw, thanks for the reply.

Got a lot more replies on Boards.ie, and I checked with the local O2 store, and they do a 3 day trial, so gonna try that 1st to see how it works.


----------

